# Rush Run Lake trout????



## young-gun-fisher

Does anyone ever fish rush run lake that is around houston woods?? I know they stock trout in the lake every fall and I was wanting to try it out this spring but I'm not sure when they start hitting consistently and at what depths.... or does anybody do good there with any other species?


----------



## trailbreaker

trout has been stocked.. i have two years ago caught a bass might go there in the future


----------



## Dandrews

The State will stock in again in March, somewhere around the second or third week.


----------



## JimmyMac

Haven't been there in about 8 years or so, but I went there hundreds of times with my Grandpa fishing for trout/bass/crappie. We always fished across the lake from the boat ramp, parking in the smaller lot. 

If you can find a place to fish, within a few days from the stocking, You'll catch more trout than You know what to do with. Guys out there are ruthless though, I've seen em casting on trout right out of the truck, they go quick. 

Watch out for snakes if your bank fishin, I've seen a couple copperheads around brush piles. We'd see a Water Moccasin just about every time We'd go... My grandpa was a freak of nature with a sling shot though, he'd pop em right in the head every time. (yeah, they weren't the eastern water snakes that look like Water Moccasins, they was the real deal.)


----------



## trailbreaker

JimmyMac said:


> Haven't been there in about 8 years or so, but I went there hundreds of times with my Grandpa fishing for trout/bass/crappie. We always fished across the lake from the boat ramp, parking in the smaller lot.
> 
> If you can find a place to fish, within a few days from the stocking, You'll catch more trout than You know what to do with. Guys out there are ruthless though, I've seen em casting on trout right out of the truck, they go quick.
> 
> Watch out for snakes if your bank fishin, I've seen a couple copperheads around brush piles. We'd see a Water Moccasin just about every time We'd go... My grandpa was a freak of nature with a sling shot though, he'd pop em right in the head every time. (yeah, they weren't the eastern water snakes that look like Water Moccasins, they was the real deal.)



they are more afraid of us then we are them.. i've banked fish didn't see nothing


----------



## Hillbilly910

JimmyMac said:


> I've seen em casting on trout right out of the truck, they go quick.


Yeah, but the funny thing is those suckers come outta the truck hungry or mad or both, cause they'll bite...
I dont do the release day anymore, nothing wrong with it, just not my kinda fishing.

HB


----------



## Saugeye Tom

use a black popeye under the smallest bobber that will float the jig and tip it with a waxworm. My 7 year old grandson slay's em with this rig. Cast paralell to the bank and reel slow with a few jerks. Let it set than do it all over again. Fish about 3 feet deep

Eric, for some reason I could not awnser . A black popeye is a small hair jig. I am new to this and did not know how to awnser your message Tom


----------



## rockfish

JimmyMac said:


> Haven't been there in about 8 years or so, but I went there hundreds of times with my Grandpa fishing for trout/bass/crappie. We always fished across the lake from the boat ramp, parking in the smaller lot.
> 
> If you can find a place to fish, within a few days from the stocking, You'll catch more trout than You know what to do with. Guys out there are ruthless though, I've seen em casting on trout right out of the truck, they go quick.
> 
> Watch out for snakes if your bank fishin, I've seen a couple copperheads around brush piles. We'd see a Water Moccasin just about every time We'd go... My grandpa was a freak of nature with a sling shot though, he'd pop em right in the head every time. (yeah, they weren't the eastern water snakes that look like Water Moccasins, they was the real deal.)


water moccasins are not in ohio it is folklore like bigfoot! most likely a water snake sorry.im sure your gonna say it was, but the water moccasins range stops in Virgina and Illinois.


----------



## treytd32

its not impossible for a water moccasin to be in ohio despite where google says their general range stops.. but if you were seeing them every time you went it was like just water snakes.

I went out after the listed fall stocking sometime and had no luck at all but did mark alot of fish. Does anyone know if they actually stocked it in the fall or not? I have heard both ways


----------



## trailbreaker

back in 08 was at dravo saw a snake sunning it's self was brown walked by it nothing happened looked a like a water moccasin, as for copperheads thier down in KY


----------



## JimmyMac

rockfish said:


> water moccasins are not in ohio it is folklore like bigfoot! most likely a water snake sorry.im sure your gonna say it was, but the water moccasins range stops in Virgina and Illinois.



Funny thing is, sometimes things can migrate. Perhaps someone from an area containing the snakes, moved and old boat with a momma snake on board. Maybe this happened a few times, or something similar. Plenty of animals end up inhabiting areas in which they are not native. Take a trip to Houston Woods and visit their wildlife exhibit, the majority of the animals there were caught within the park. Like a pair of massive timber rattlesnakes, a couple copperheads and even a cougar. (not 100% sure the cougar came from the area, but I know people claim it was.) 


As I stated above, My grandpa would actually shoot these snakes with his sling shot and kill them. (You'd of had to see it to believe it) He'd never mess with them once he shot them, as he claimed a dead snake is still dangerous. As bad as I wanted to poke them with a stick, or take them home and show my buddies, he'd never let me. There was an instance where a park ranger was walking the banks there and had a long conversation with my Grandpa. We hadn't encountered any snakes that day, but the ranger did mention seeing the snakes in that area, both alive and "dead". 


The snakes we Believed to be water moccasins, were all spotted in one area of the lake. This was a small cove in which we'd fish for Crappie, the area was very marsh-like, with tree stumps in the water, overhanging trees all around making it very shaded in spots, just a very ideal looking habitat for snakes, like something you'd see on the discovery channel. 

I cannot prove anything I've mentioned, I have no pictures or documentation of anything I've said. Take it as a fishermans tale or just plan bs, or maybe assume We didn't know a water moccasin from a water snake. Just make sure when your fishing the banks at rush run, to keep an eye on where You step.


----------



## pat8228

I fished there last year a couple of times during March. I used the jar trout bait done great with it, also used corn and done OK with it. I used a slip sinker about 14 to18 inches from the hook and fished on bottom, just let the bait float up off the bottom. The fish are only about 8 to 12 inches long and they go quickly. The closer to the release date you fish the better you'll do.
As for the snakes. I do animal control work and have never seen a poisonous snake in southwestern Ohio, but there was reports of water moccasins at Caesars Creek probably 20 years ago. I know for a fact that there are moccasins, copperheads, and timber rattlers in eastern Ohio around Vinton County. But they are rarely seen.


----------



## Hillbilly910

Jimmy Mac, how long have they had a cougar at Hueston Woods?
I saw a cougar(no i wasnt drinkin, and no it wasnt a house cat) on brown rd, 8 years ago. And i know for a fact i wasnt the only one who had seen one around the park area.

Pat8228, you work for a company?

HB


----------



## trailbreaker

Hillbilly910 said:


> Jimmy Mac, how long have they had a cougar at Hueston Woods?
> I saw a cougar(no i wasnt drinkin, and no it wasnt a house cat) on brown rd, 8 years ago. And i know for a fact i wasnt the only one who had seen one around the park area.
> 
> Pat8228, you work for a company?
> 
> HB



if your talking about cougie he's been ther awhile..the owner dropped him off
on his cage it tells about him poor guy he can't survive in the wild


----------



## rockfish

treytd32 said:


> its not impossible for a water moccasin to be in ohio despite where google says their general range stops.. but if you were seeing them every time you went it was like just water snakes.
> 
> I went out after the listed fall stocking sometime and had no luck at all but did mark alot of fish. Does anyone know if they actually stocked it in the fall or not? I have heard both ways


not all of us get our info from google lol. wildlfe biologists and odnr are just full of it then right, cuz someone thought they seen one so it means they exsit here,sounds alot like bigfoot sightings...if you see one kill it and post the pic..water moccasin do not inhabit ohio,the only poisonous snakes in ohio are copperheads and timber rattlers sorry, and if by chance some one released one which is illegal to own or sell,and illegal to transport across state lines.it would be a very small chance they would ever survive


----------



## treytd32

no wildlife biologists and ecologists arent full of it.. if they were I wouldn't be wasting my money in graduate school to become one. I didn't say they reside here, I said it was not impossible for you to see one in Ohio..if he was seeing them every time he went out that would imply a population of them, which is why I said it was just water snakes. I was just assuming that most people use google for there information out of convenience..which Im sure would come up with matrix limits of Virginia and southern Illinois..LOL btw big foot is tied up in my basement, found him going through my trash


----------



## Dandrews

ODNR's spring 2011 trout stocking schedule

http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/NewsReleases/tabid/18276/EntryId/2138/-Spring-Trout-Releases-Provide-Fishing-Opportunities-around-the-State.aspx


----------



## Saugeye Tom

black popeye


----------

